

Salix Ratpoison 13.37beta1 - A mouseless Linux desktop distro - evangineer
http://www.salixos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2365

======
evangineer
For those wondering what is meant by Antidesktop in this context:
<http://freshmeat.net/articles/the-antidesktop>

I got pretty far down this path a few years ago with ruby-wmii & a careful
selection of keyboard-driven apps including Vimperator for Firefox.

Then someone gave me a Macbook!

